# CDs and magnets



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I want to send someone a cd, and also put in a refrigerator magnet, I made (to show her). The magnet is a made from a black material (almost like a thin mouse pad), you peel the paper backing off and stick a printed picture on it. It's magnetic enough to stick to the refrigerator (okay, that's why they call it a refrigerator magnet 

Is it okay to put these together to send? If I put the cd in a case, inside the envelope? Or, I could wrap the magnet in foil or something?

I think magnets effect CDs, maybe erase them? But, this isn't a very strong one, it's magnetic paper.

I'm also wondering if it might effect or be effected by something at the post office, the zipcode scanning or something. I never thought about mailing something that's a magnet before.

Thanks,

Carrie


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

CDs are Optical storage devices - so unless you sending your friend a laser as well, it will be ok.
Floppy disks are magnetic, so that's probably what your thinking of.


----------



## joe_joe133 (Jun 6, 2002)

yea the actual data of the cd is physical but tiny and can't be changed by magnets


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Okay, thanks.

I probably was thinking of floppies (and VCR heads) Just seems like with magnets it's better to find out, you know?

I remember my daughter put her ATM card near a magnet without realizing it and it wiped the info off it.

I have a healthy respect for magnets (and electricity 

~ Carrie


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

In truth, unless you have a pretty powerful magnet, placing one directly on the casing of a 3.5" floppy will not do any damage. It would take a REALLY powerful one to affect a hard disk.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

That's good to know.

I wasn't sure about using magnetic screwdrivers (on a computer). 

I think even with a VCR it would have to be right on or close to the heads to maybe cause a problem.

~ Carrie


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use a magnetic screwdriver on my computers, it's never been an issue. Try experimenting with a magnet and your floppy, you might be surprised how much strength it takes to trash the data on the disk.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I use "rare earth magnets" in some work that I do 
They are 28mm long, 19mm in diameter.

These will erase a floppy, but as JohnWill states commonly magnetsed devices are quite safe in a computer in general.

These rare earth magnets are so strong that you need to be careful handling more than one. If they become attracted to each other, they shatter violently with the force generated by the sudden impact on each other. They will also bruise your finger if it gets between them.

You would certainly know immediately that you were dealing with a destructive force with such magnets, it would not happen by accident!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My brother came across a bunch of them from a friend, don't know the original source. He has some pieces of magnets from where he let two of them get together with a bang!  You're right, those things could be lethal in the wrong hands.  I wanted to bring a couple back with me from Oregon, but I was not checking any luggage, and I didn't want them in my carry-on.


----------

